# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Anavar, Real of fake? Please Help

## iconia

I bought these 20mg capsles or anavar . Looks white with afew brown specs. Wondering if there real or fake. Can I get some help? I think its a ugl But there was no seal on the bottle of any kind.. The guy swears they will work and told me to be carefull with the high dosage. Im waiting for another bottle on his next shipment, Thanks for the help guys, I'm new to roids. Most I have seen is t-bol my buddy took.

----------


## vBRAH

Could be anything unfortunately, haven't seen it before sorry dude.

----------


## Razor

Looks fake

----------


## Pnogal5

Be careful with that shit. You can't trust the guys word.

----------


## X5Driver

I never seen them, have you asked the Safebuy Team?

----------


## jpowell

Safebuy team?

----------


## Bornskinny

Expiration seems rather long/ I've never seen any supplement with that life span/ looks like tribulus t. 
What do I know though?! I've been scammed once, hopefully not again. 
Be careful/

----------

